# NYC Geosesarma "Red Devil" and "Mandarin"



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I have some CB Geosesarma offspring available. Both Red Devils and Mandarins (G. notophorum). range from 5-9mm carapace length. 2-5 months old. Really hardy crabs that will thrive if set up right. Avoid the mortalities associated with imported crabs. If supplemented with carotenoids (I use astaxanthin - Naturose in their food) - they will achieve color similar to the wild animals.

See my thread here for info and pics: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/89460-not-frogs-but-crabs.html

I am not able to ship. But I can meet people at convenient locations in the city. PM me for details.


----------

